# Garden Power tools !!



## rossi_mac (Sep 3, 2010)

Morning crew,

Okay I need/want a petrol chainsaw, got far too much wood to chop up with my bow saw!

So I'm thinking of getting a decent chainsaw. Could also do with a grass strimmer, not bothered about a hedge trimmer, as quite like using shears/lopers. Now I've seen online some multi head tools, that claim to be all three items, chain saw, strimmer and hedge trimmer. Anyone got any experience of them?

I'm tempted to just get a chainsaw and use shears for the grass edges and hedges, ustil it all gets a bit too much to upkeep then get a strimmer, and maybe eventually a hedge trimmer....

Any thoughts as ever greatfully received.

Cheers

Rossi


----------



## getcarter76 (Sep 3, 2010)

I know nothing about chainsaws (i am a woman after all) but i do know one thing don't have too many drinks before usage!! 

My sister in laws father accidentally took off his toes with a chainsaw as it swung down and across them all  He did have a beer close to hand (although i expect he needed several after this).

Sorry not been much help but be careful....

Bernie xx


----------



## Caroline (Sep 3, 2010)

Don't know too much about power tools, or garden tools.However whenever I need advice (and being all woman, the nice young men are willing to help), I just pop up to the local garden centre for advice.

I wouldn't be caught dead in places like B&Q because people will think I like DIY and physical stuff, but places like that offer some decent advice to the practical minded like you, so they will be able to advise.


----------



## RWJ (Sep 3, 2010)

My neighbour is a landscape gardner, and recomends ceck out link below: 

http://www.tooled-up.com/SearchBasi...oglechainsaw&gclid=CNjG0JKs66MCFVf-2AodCA5L4Q


----------



## RWJ (Sep 3, 2010)

Check out link below:

http://www.tooled-up.com/SearchBasi...oglechainsaw&gclid=CNjG0JKs66MCFVf-2AodCA5L4Q


----------



## rossi_mac (Sep 4, 2010)

cheers all and cheers for link RWJ

Safety is obviously serious here knowing me! I have some goggles and good gloves, will make sure I always don sturdy footwear too, and not use it in flipflops!

No time this weekend to go and buy but I will be soon, but next job is to re felt all shed roofs

Cheers, 

me.


----------



## Copepod (Sep 4, 2010)

I do not use a chainsaw at work, because I don't have the necessary qualifications. However, I am present when a qualified colleague uses one - chainsaws should never be used alone. Anyone near a chainsaw wears helmet with face mask, ear protectors, steel toe capped boots. The chainsaw operator wears special cut resistant trousers. We wear the same kit for strimming, as you never know what your blade will hit and throw up. 

Depending on the size of your wood, an alternative might be a metal wedge and sledge hammer, which is very effective for splitting large logs into smaller pieces. 

Good luck and be careful!


----------



## getcarter76 (Sep 6, 2010)

Copepod said:


> I do not use a chainsaw at work, because I don't have the necessary qualifications. However, I am present when a qualified colleague uses one - chainsaws should never be used alone. Anyone near a chainsaw wears helmet with face mask, ear protectors, steel toe capped boots. The chainsaw operator wears special cut resistant trousers. We wear the same kit for strimming, as you never know what your blade will hit and throw up.
> 
> Depending on the size of your wood, an alternative might be a metal wedge and sledge hammer, which is very effective for splitting large logs into smaller pieces.
> 
> Good luck and be careful!




I'm glad its not just me thats worried about the perils of the chainsaw! I did chuckle too (as i am very immature) regarding the bit about the 'size of your wood'...sorry


----------



## Copepod (Sep 6, 2010)

getcarter76 said:


> I'm glad its not just me thats worried about the perils of the chainsaw! I did chuckle too (as i am very immature) regarding the bit about the 'size of your wood'...sorry



Trust you - "size of your log" would probably have be even worse!


----------



## ypauly (Sep 6, 2010)

rossi_mac said:


> cheers all and cheers for link RWJ
> 
> Safety is obviously serious here knowing me! I have some goggles and good gloves, will make sure I always don sturdy footwear too, and not use it in flipflops!
> 
> ...



Good thinking. my mate lost his toe 3 weeks ago with the help of a chainsaw.


----------

